# Non trovo il kernel

## Diadix

Ciao a tutti,

dopo anni che non usavo gentoo e quindi linux ho deciso di reinstallarlo.

Dopo l' installazione volevo modificare il kernel per alcuni errori e perchè non mi va a genio genkernel, e scopro che non esiste /usr/src/linux.

Dove digito make menuconfig?

----------

## cloc3

 *Diadix wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> dopo anni che non usavo gentoo e quindi linux ho deciso di reinstallarlo.
> 
> Dopo l' installazione volevo modificare il kernel per alcuni errori e perchè non mi va a genio genkernel, e scopro che non esiste /usr/src/linux.
> ...

 

Esistono due possibilità:

1. non hai installato alcun kernel. In tal caso: `emerge gentoo-sources`

2. non hai ancora creato il link al tuo kernel. dunque:

```

# cd /usr/src

# ln -s linux-<versionedel kernel> linux

# cd linux

```

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

/usr/src/linux è sempre stato solo un link simbolico. Se vuoi un modo semplice (e pulito) per gestire le versioni del kernel,

```
# emerge -av1 app-admin/eselect

# eselect kernel list

# eselect kernel set n
```

dove n è il numero del kernel che vuoi compilare dalla lista tornata dal secondo comando.

Ciao.

----------

## Diadix

in caso di dubbi voglio specificare che ho installato gentoo senza rete (tuttora non disponibile) e ho usato il kernel del live cd.

Ho creato il seguente link:

ln -s kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo linux

cd linux

bash: cd: linux: No such file or directory

Il nome del kernel l' ho preso in /boot, sbaglio?

----------

## cloc3

 *Diadix wrote:*   

> in caso di dubbi voglio specificare che ho installato gentoo senza rete (tuttora non disponibile) e ho usato il kernel del live cd.
> 
> Ho creato il seguente link:
> 
> ln -s kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo linux
> ...

 

prova a dare:

```

# ls -l

```

e posta il risultato.

p.s.: è sbagliato prenderlo da /boot.

fai:

```

# /usr/src

# ls -l

```

e scegli un kernel che esiste davvero.

oppure fai come ti dice syntaxerrormmm. è quanto meno diseducativo  :Smile:  , ma funziona.

----------

## Diadix

```

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx root root .......... linux -> kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7
```

----------

## cloc3

 *Diadix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> total 0
> ...

 

lo vedi? il tuo link punta nel vuoto.

Da quale cartella lo hai digitato?

ti do un esempio della mia /usr/src:

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ ls -l /usr/src/

totale 5

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   23 21 set 22:42 linux -> linux-2.6.17-reiser4-r8

drwxr-xr-x 21 root root 2048 17 set 11:20 linux-2.6.16.28-xen

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 2048 15 ott 13:25 linux-2.6.17-reiser4-r8

```

come puoi vedere, il link  linux-2.6.17-reiser4-r8 è coerente, cioè punta una cartella che esiste realmente.

ma queste cose, non le potresti trovare nella guida ufficiale?

ti risparmieresti una barca ti fatica in ricreche a casaccio.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> oppure fai come ti dice syntaxerrormmm. è quanto meno diseducativo  , ma funziona.

 A me non sembra diseducativo, soprattutto se non sei un completo newbie e sai come si lancia man (o info o aggiungere l'opzione --help).

Prima di tutto, eselect funziona da dovunque lo lanci. Certo, se vuoi compilare un kernel sarai quasi sicuramente in /usr/src e quindi anche 'ln' assolve bene alla sua funzione.

Secondo, sapere che esiste questo comando ti fa scoprire dell'esistenza di eselect che sarà uno strumento fondamentale in un prossimo futuro per portage (e in alcuni casi lo è tutt'ora).

Terzo, è uno strumento 'di alto livello', più di ln; la sintassi è sicuramente più semplice e ricordabile di ln (per un sacco di tempo mi scordavo sempre quale dei due argomenti era l'origine e quale il nome del link, problema che si risolveva lanciando ln --help).

Quarto (anche se abbastanza inconsistente di per sé) è che è uno strumento Gentoo e che potebbero fargli fare, in futuro, cose diverse dal semplice link simbolico.

Ciao.

----------

## cloc3

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   oppure fai come ti dice syntaxerrormmm. è quanto meno diseducativo  , ma funziona. A me non sembra diseducativo

 

non te la prendere. c'era la fiaccina che scherzava.

facevo notare a Diadix che aveva ricevuto più consigli ugualmente utili a risolvere il suo problema.

e il tuo è un consiglio prezioso.

eselect è un programmino bellissimo, comodissimo e fatto benissimo, su cui non è assolutamente opportuno discutere.

in questo caso specifico, esegue una funzione così elementare che può essere tranquillamente eseguita a mano, e saper fare alla vecchia maniera ha dei vantaggi.

se poi si sa fare in due modi diversi, i vantaggi sono doppi.

(anzi tripli: poi ci sono i manuali)

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   A me non sembra diseducativo non te la prendere. c'era la fiaccina che scherzava.

 Anche io scherzavo  :Smile:  Non me la sono presa, ma era solo per spiegare perché poteva sembrare un po' fuorviante. Non era ovviamente mia intenzione dare adito a flames  :Smile: 

Ciao.

----------

## Luca89

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ma queste cose, non le potresti trovare nella guida ufficiale?

 

Anche io suggerirei a Diadix di leggere la guida ufficiale, Ã¨ speigato tutto lÃ¬.

----------

## nikko96

 *Diadix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> total 0
> ...

 

Non hai i sorgenti del kernel,li puoi scaricare con

```
# emerge gentoo-sources
```

quindi ti crei il link e tutto il resto,ciao.

----------

